# Help Me! Best under $100 fogger to use with a trashcan chiller



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, Fellow Haunters
I know, I know, there are TONs of threads about fog machines, and I'm sure I've probably read them all! And I feel more confused than ever

I was actually considering a VEI 950, but after I saw the price I had second thoughts! But I don't want to buy cheap junk, either!

Here's the thing-I am only going to ground fog, with a trashcan chiller, a 30x30 foot area...

People seem to like the FX-A at Spencers...
Is that a decent one?

My other main wish is I'd also really like to pick it up at a store, as opposed to ordering off of internet; I live in the SF Bay Area...
Can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

np but i find gemmy foggers from walmart to work nice the pumps have high pressure outsupt making that fog this and pressurized already. though i dont really like the mini ones they have out now..... i have their older versions but they pretty much do the same thing..... although in some cases the mini ones work better they let that fog pass through the ice much nicer than if its rushed through and doesnt get cold enough to lay low.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

oooh btw the fx-a has given me problems in the past..... try to stay away or just get the ground foggers from spirithalloween.com they put out ALOT of fog for the price..... trust me i have 2.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks FP..
I had heard the ground foggers require constant ice refilling, that the new ground foggers from Spirit are not as good as he older models, and I was going to use a trashcan chiller anyhow...How is the Spirit ground fogger's ice consumption? or do you use it with a chiller? I'm curious, because have 3 Sprit stores near my house, so it's easy to pick one up, if they aren't junk......


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Fogger*

I understand that money can be fairly tight but from my experience spend a little extra and buy one of the best fogger out there. I have purchased that 400w, 1000w foggers and I've been disappointed each time. This summer I purchased the well known V-950 direct from the company for $248. That fogger is unbelievable. I'm a firefighter and we have a couple $2000+ foggers and the 950-kicks every other fogger I've seen's @&&. As for a fog chiller I turned a 55 gallon water drum into one for about $50-60. http://www.azhsea.com/2008/04/20/55-gallon-fog-chiller/ I haven't tested it yet but it is wicked looking, 120lbs. of ice and a fogger capable of blowing 22,000 cubic feet a min of fog. I used V-950 on a much smaller (400w fog chiller version based on the vortex fusion) and it was unreal how much that worked so well. I can only imagine how well it will work with 120lbs. of ice and a 4" outlet. I just can't wait. Get you order in and they will send it that week. Hope that helps!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks, TFG, that's some helpful info...!Argghh, I'm so impatient! 

I ran across a really HUGE Spirit Halloween store today on the way back home from a work barbeque and got this 700w fog machine:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/details/product.aspx?categoryID=6CE4FFD0-094F-4409-B670-4A2F17E03E51&productID=39D5B234-A76C-4865-9214-BE1C37F9EC22

It was funny, because they have this one and the 400w one and I did not initially see the 700W one...I asked the guy working there if they had anything higher watt than the 400w and he said "No"...so, I found the pile of 700W and then showed him where they were located, just in case some other hardcore haunter comes in and wants one...I figured 700w, with a chiller would hopefully be okay...

Once I got home, I then ordered 2.5 gallons of Froggy's freezin' fog juice...I have such a small area to cover, I'm hoping it will be okay...

That chiller you'll be doing looks pretty awesome...Here's the chiller I will be making:
http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/fog_chiller/

Both totally different designs, but seems like both will do the job well...
:jol:


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

idk i like my ground fogger from spirit bought two this year and i have some older ones plus some gemmys..... personally the new ones are better but its all up to you... oh btw beware of the 1000 watt fogger.... it is 1000 watts true.... but it a.) needs constant filling that thing is seriously a beast b.) has large warmup time sadly.... c.) it is a freaking 1000 watts and d.) doesnt actually produce that much fog.... although i know where your coming from.... the words "_1000 watts_" is very very tempting.

If you do end up buying it lemme know how it works out..... the ones in the store by me dont do much at all..... but if they actually work i may be buying a few more.... hehe

but yes those garbage can fog chillers are really nice iev played around with a few myself.... u can disguise them as toxic barrels with fog spewing out the sides or just make them incognito trash cans that have random fog coming out of them..... the possibilities!

again lemme know how it works out pref. post some pics! thanks!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I can tell you from personal experience that 700 watt machine the spirit sells does a hell of a job, i run that through a vortex style chiller and the results are amazing here is a pic useing the 700 watt Fogger from Spirit, this was taken last week.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Also here is a Video from last year, you can see the output from the same 700 watt spirit fog machine. http://videos.moodvees.com/recentvideos/4/547f48e5-ac4c-436d-8010-9a2e0186dd24.htm


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

we got very lucky the other day when we went to Party City. We were looking at their bigger foggers since we only had a 400w and 700w. lol They had a place for 1,000 w ones on sale for 44.00 but it was empty we went down a bit and the had 3 stacked up 2 of them with 50% off on them. They said they were returns but I made sure that if they didnt work we could bring them back. 
We bought the 2 and they even honored a 5.00 off coupon for another party store so we got 2 1,000 watt fog machines for 44.99 plus tax. We got them home and THEY WORK! I figure people returned them that bought them for a party or something and didn't want to be out the original price of 60.00. *shrugs*

Either way they will be a nice addition to our yard with chillers. 

So you might want to try party city if you're a risk taker like me. :jol:


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

*Troy* That looked fantastic.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Troy, thanks! I feel VERY relieved, as Spirit is not always known for their "quality" products...
Wow, MJD, that was quite a good find, congrats on that!! I was just at Party City last nite, but they only had the 400's and nothing else :-(
Oh, well, I'll check this Spirit one I bought out once I get the juice


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was very pleased with the 700w Spirit store fogger I used last year. Purchased the year before for an office party. Didn't get a lot of pics, but here's a couple of it in action through a ice chest type chiller. BTW this was with their fog juice to.



















It covered @ 20x20 area in the yard very well and was a great hit on Halloween night.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, nice, joker! I guess I did not have to buy the froggy stuff after all...

oh, well, I got 2.5 gallons, hopefully that should last for a while, anyways


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello 
Newbie Here.
Davy2, I am working on the same chiller using a 55 gallon drum.
So far I cut the top, and Insulated the interior and bottom.
I just need a good way to port these, I don't like the hose just sticking out, it will get beat up pretty quick.
The only thing I found to beef up the ports are " to 3" reducers, I'm sure they can be modded to work.
Are you putting a drain port on yours?


I humbly call it the Beer N' Fog
(It will have a beer cooler inside, more on that later)


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

2" to 3" reducers, sorry for the typo


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

oh boy I'm starting off good I mean TWO 4" to 3" reducers...I cant edit posts yet...sorry


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I picked up the spirit 700 watt fogger and all I can say is HOLY CRAP! I have a 700 watt "the Fog Machine" and the difference is incredible. The Spirit is noisy, but the heat up time and pump force is fantastic.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, Severin, that's cool...I can't wait to try mine out, once I get chiller built...
Squib, yeah a drain port is almost a given for sure...


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

MJDEADZINES said:


> we got very lucky the other day when we went to Party City. We were looking at their bigger foggers since we only had a 400w and 700w. lol They had a place for 1,000 w ones on sale for 44.00 but it was empty we went down a bit and the had 3 stacked up 2 of them with 50% off on them. They said they were returns but I made sure that if they didnt work we could bring them back.
> We bought the 2 and they even honored a 5.00 off coupon for another party store so we got 2 1,000 watt fog machines for 44.99 plus tax. We got them home and THEY WORK! I figure people returned them that bought them for a party or something and didn't want to be out the original price of 60.00. *shrugs*
> 
> Either way they will be a nice addition to our yard with chillers.
> ...


Wow good price I just pick up the 700 watt one there it was a demo so got a good deal, but it was the last American DJ unit Antari I-FOG 180 ...sexy little beast and blows like the space shuttle........heard these were one of the best brands out there for the money.


----------

